
Google is banning Flash from its display ads - jackgavigan
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/10/10957570/google-bans-flash-display-ads-january-2017
======
nailer
Vox blogspam.

Direct link:
[https://plus.google.com/+GoogleAds/posts/dYSJRrrgNjk](https://plus.google.com/+GoogleAds/posts/dYSJRrrgNjk)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11072439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11072439)

